# Lamb Spit Braai in South Africa



## africanmeat

Every few month   I do a BBQ at work for my guys just to show my Appreciation

This December   we did a lamb spit braai .

We got a nice lamb. made a Sauce of soy Orange juice , Worcestershire sauce , oil and lemon

Injected in the lamb and left Enough for the basting  it for the first 6 hours.

As we are a body shop We bought a new spray gun   and we sprayed the lamb with the Sauce . It worked like a dream.

After 6 hours we add garlic and fresh rosemary to the sauce and we Brush the lamb with the new sauce  for the next 2 hours.

the lamb turned out to be tasty, moist and fell of the bone.













DSC08076.JPG



__ africanmeat
__ Mar 6, 2013


















DSC08094.JPG



__ africanmeat
__ Mar 6, 2013


















DSC08095.JPG



__ africanmeat
__ Mar 6, 2013


















DSC08096.JPG



__ africanmeat
__ Mar 6, 2013


















DSC08099.JPG



__ africanmeat
__ Mar 6, 2013


















DSC08118.JPG



__ africanmeat
__ Mar 6, 2013






i hope you are not hungry


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Thats freaking AWESOME and looks very good.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Nice job Ahron! I was just watching a show today that talked about throwing a Braai...JJ


----------



## pgsmoker64

Well...I wasn't hungry, but I am now!

Wow!!! That looks fantastic.  And using the new spray gun to apply the sauce...well, that's just awesome too!  I guess you need to keep one jug clean for sauce.

Great job and thank you for sharing.

Bill


----------



## kathrynn

looks amazing!  Thank you for sharing!

Kat


----------



## fpnmf

Awesome!!!

  Craig


----------



## bmudd14474

Looks awesome my friend. Love the air sprayer Idea.


----------



## africanmeat

Thanks Guys


----------



## dirtsailor2003

WOW!!! Looks Fantastic!!!


----------



## moikel

Interesting way of doing a lamb ,spread like that. Our south American community do meat in that way. Looks great.


----------



## lu1847

Sweet!!!!!!


----------



## JckDanls 07

Ahron..  That looks damn good....  you gonna cook one for us at the Gathering ?..  LOL   I hope your still planning on coming....


----------



## thoseguys26

I knew from reading the title this was one of your posts. Always enjoy your posts. That looks awesome..

The rosemary sauce splashing is killer!


----------



## africanmeat

dirtsailor2003 said:


> WOW!!! Looks Fantastic!!!


 Thanks


Moikel said:


> Interesting way of doing a lamb ,spread like that. Our south American community do meat in that way. Looks great.


 Yes like asado just motorize 


lu1847 said:


> Sweet!!!!!!


Thanks


JckDanls 07 said:


> Ahron.. That looks damn good.... you gonna cook one for us at the Gathering ?.. LOL I hope your still planning on coming....


yup if all gos OK i will leaving  south Africa on the 3rd to Miami Jacksonville and drive in on the 5Th ,if no surprises at work


thoseguys26 said:


> I knew from reading the title this was one of your posts. Always enjoy your posts. That looks awesome..
> 
> The rosemary sauce splashing is killer!


thanks the flavor of the rosemary and garlic was yummy


----------



## frosty

Ahron, looks excellent!  I know your employees love to see you fire up the smoker.  Cannot blame them!


----------



## dls1

Ahron, that looks wonderful. I love your rig which reminds me of similar one used in making cabrito in Mexico.


----------



## africanmeat

Frosty said:


> Ahron, looks excellent!  I know your employees love to see you fire up the smoker.  Cannot blame them!


Oh yes they love those dates 


dls1 said:


> Ahron, that looks wonderful. I love your rig which reminds me of similar one used in making cabrito in Mexico.


it got en electrical motor with a low gear so it will be ready the same time


----------



## venture

Food porn at its best!

Now send me a plane ticket?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## 05sprcrw

That looks absolutely out of this world, it makes me want to lick the computer screen to try and get a taste.


----------



## gotarace

Ahron that looks Awesome...you hiring on BBQ Day??? Will work for Free BBQ!!!


----------



## daveomak

Ahron, morning.....  You are taking this smoking stuff to new heights..   Nice rotisserie....  Your design I assume...  All of your projects are drooling good....    Dave


----------



## alelover

That is wicked cool. Looks delish.


----------



## nycg8r

Ahron

Awesome set up there.  I am in the process of getting a large charcoal bbq fabricated for me and want to have the option to put a large mechanical rotisserie above it like yours.  Can you give me some pointers as to what your thought process was when making yours and maybe point me in the right direction as to where to find various size electrical, stand-alone rotisseries?

Thank you for your time and good cooking!

Daniel


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Really nice ... great to hear from you again , hope the party was a Bomb (that means very good here)...


----------



## mbogo

That looks absolutely mouth-watering! LOVE the equipment selection.....  If my wife saw me with a spray gun out there, I'd be eatin' it all my meself.....

Maybe a little eland on there next time?? I'd make the trip!

Happy smokin, and go Springboks!!

Mbogo


----------



## mike johnson

That is AMAZING!!! I love the look of it. WAY TO GO!!!


----------

